# Script zum Ftp Upload



## rEsIdEnT (26. Okt 2004)

Hi,
ich suche ein Script/Programm das automatisch (z.B.) alle 5 Minuten diverse Dateien aus einem Lokalen Ordner zu einem externen Ftp Server hochlädt. Weis jemand was?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Okt 2004)

Linux: #!/bin/bash + crontab

Windows: scripting host

Java: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/


----------



## rEsIdEnT (27. Okt 2004)

Windows. Scripting Host?! Gehts genauer?


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Okt 2004)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnanchor/html/scriptinga.asp


----------

